# First Cheese Smoke w/ A-Maze-N Q-Mats!



## mneeley490 (Sep 7, 2013)

Temps today were not optimal for cold smoking, but I have friends coming in 2 weeks, and they requested smoked cheese.

Soooooo, I sliced up 5 lbs. of sharp cheddar into chunks, and included a pound of soft goat cheese just for the heck of it.

Used a Q-Mat I bought from Todd, and slid into the fridge smoker with about 10 lbs of ice inside.

Since temps are in the 70's today, I thought it best to speed up the smoke as much as possible. Lit up my AMNPS on both sides with a 50/50 mix of apple and peach pellets, and kept my smoker inside the garage, out of the sun with the garage door wide open.

Pulled them out after 3-1/2 hours. My probe was reading 92°, but it didn't feel that hot in there to me. I'll have to calibrate it again.

Anyway, here are a couple before shots:













9-13 Cheese 003.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 7, 2013


















9-13 Cheese 004.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 7, 2013






And a couple after shots:













9-13 Cheese 007.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 7, 2013


















9-13 Cheese 005.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Sep 7, 2013






As you can see, there was no melting at all. The goat cheese held up remarkably well on the Q-Mat. Not so well when I went to insert it into a vacuum sealer bag. Oh well, it's still mostly intact.

So the verdict--Todd's Q-Mats are great! I'm sure this would not have worked out half this well without it. Thanks Todd, you've come thru again with another great product!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2013)

Cheese looks great and the Q mats are awesome.

I need to order some for my uds.


----------



## driedstick (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks good next week temps are suppose to be coming down fall is here,   smoke on :)


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep, as soon as it gets cooler, I  have a boneless pork leg that I will brine and smoke as a ham.


----------

